# Do children need private health insurance?



## rebekah

Hi All

Our family of 2 adults and 3 children are currently on Aviva leve 1 hospital (well, it says the adults are hospital and the kids are level 1 plan?)

Bottom line is our insurance is currently €85 per mth(kids free)but will be going up to €160.53 per mth in April and we can't afford it.

I've weighed up the options of getting rid of insurance altogether and much as I would love to, I'm just afraid of the consequences! 

So my current thought is to take the kids off, seeing how there are no private kids hospitals I don't see the point in paying for cover. 

Just want to check that I'm right in thinking this? That I'm not missing any important factors in my thinking! 

Going to ring around now to see if I can get a better quote (doubt it!) but any advice or ideas appreciated!

Thanks 
Rebekah


----------



## pinkyBear

Is there any chance you could look at a corporate plan in Aviva?


----------



## demoivre

rebekah said:


> Hi All
> So my current thought is to take the kids off, seeing how there are no private kids hospitals I don't see the point in paying for cover.
> 
> Just want to check that I'm right in thinking this? That I'm not missing any important factors in my thinking!
> Rebekah



Kids aren't restricted to attending kids hospitals! The main benefit I see of health insurance is when it comes to elective procedures where you will generally be seen quicker. Of course you could still go private and pay for the care yourself!




> Going to ring around now to see if I can get a better quote (doubt it!) but any advice or ideas appreciated!



Use the health insurance comparison section here - it's excellent imo.


----------



## fobs

Used the www.hia.ie website to compare plans and got an equivalent VHIplan to the one we were for over €600 a year cheaper. THe kids are only €111 a year on it. Worth definately going for one of the corporate plans or plans aimed at teachers etc.. as they are open to everyone.


----------



## huskerdu

demoivre said:


> Kids aren't restricted to attending kids hospitals! The main benefit I see of health insurance is when it comes to elective procedures where you will generally be seen quicker. Of course you could still go private and pay for the care yourself!



Agreed. The main reason for health insurance for kids is that if they need an operation like grommets, they will get it quickly if you have health insurance and not be put on a waiting list. 
It has nothing to do with  type of room they get in the hospital.

I think this situation stinks, but thats the current reality in Ireland.


----------



## rebekah

thanks a mill for the replies. I used the comparison link and also rang Quinn who gave me a better quote, still not sure if we can afford it though, will prob end up just covering myself and husband and then maybe get a plan with the HSF for the kids. Had to get grommets for one of them a few years ago and used the health ins, just bec we had it but thankfully nothing since and hopefully it will remain that way. It's bad enough that there's a 2 tier system for adults in this country but imo all children should be treated the same regardless of what their parents can afford.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Fiona Reddan has an article about this in today's Irish Times









						Fiona Reddan: Do children need private health insurance?
					

There are no private hospitals for children, but there are some reasons to insure




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Sonic hedgehog

Laya have announced an offer on selected plans from 1st January 2021:
1st child pays and your other children go free. 
Worth a look.
Note that the adult(s) can be on different plans.


----------



## Steven Barrett

There's no need for children to be on the same plan as their parents. The cover for my kids is pretty cheap but they have lower benefits.


----------

